# Civil Service Tips



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm a FT officer for a non-civil service town. I am taking the upcoming civil service exam. Any study tips or suggested study guides to get a high score.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

As a PO you already know, the best tip is use common sense. You can use all the books under the sun, (which i did). You can even try some voodoo ( which I did not). But when it comes down to it, the questions are straight forward. A good night sleep, a light breakfast, maybe even a red-bull before test time.

If all else fail, a little O.C. in the class room to ween out the competition! :evil:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

You'll be fine. I work in Mass now but I worked in NH before and the night before the civil service exam I had a dwi/oui arrest. I did not get a chance to go to bed because it was an accident w/ serious injury. I got home, took a really cold shower and went and took the test. I was punch drunk but I ended getting a 99%. Don't sweat it, but if you can, get the night before the test off because YOU WILL get a cluster. Murphy's Law. :sl:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Best advice I can give you is mentioned already. Get a good nights rest, eat a good breakfast .....and don't stress over it. When I just took the test without stressing over it, I did much better. Just go with the flow and you will do fine.

Good Luck to all taking the test.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Eat your vitamins, say your prayers and sleep well.....Hulk Hogan


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

When you take the test, take your time, there's no rush, read the question, study the answers, then and make your decision. BTW if you're not a VET, you better ace the test or think of another job. Good luck!


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

JROB";p="58387 said:


> I'm a FT officer for a non-civil service town. I am taking the upcoming civil service exam. Any study tips or suggested study guides to get a high score.


 :? Good luck. I'd stick with your job now. With all the Vets coming back, civil circus jobs are slim and none.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Lets not forget the post-exam tips: get to know those much needed, quick thinking, intelligent pols in your community. They may very well be YOUR best friend! 8)


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Save your money and time, and move out of state.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I'll give ya a tip, take the test application and wipe it on your ass cause that all its worth. Civil circus is a sick joke, unless your a VET. 

See ya there


----------

